# Whats your goals for the fall?



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Well the spring fishing season is over with, and the heat of summer is upon us..July has always been my worst month for catfishing..So I am looking forward to August, september, and October..It's been a couple years since I have landed a Flathead over 30-lbs, and 3 years since I have caught one over 40-lbs...Ever since I started fishing with Da Mellon hummmmmm?..My goal is to catch at least 1 flathead over 30-lbs this fall, and to get a boat so I can fish better spots on the scioto...I think Bryans goals is not to cast into anymore trees, and actually catch one fish of any size this fall


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm taking baby steps, my goal is easy to break 30#'s. I know we will, espically if I can get the same type of bait we had last week! Just think we've both had fish on thats would break the 30# mark this year.....


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

My goal is to be able to get out fishing at least once by the time the lakes freeze!


----------



## Robocat (Feb 28, 2005)

My first goal is to catch my first flathead ever by the end of the year. Second, catch a channel cat over 10lbs. Third, find a new job since I was laid off back on May 17th....Hmmm......maybe I should reverse the order.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Somebody had a 12' aluminum boat, motor & trailer in the Columbus dispatch for $500.
I think I saw it yesterday or the day before. That's all I've currently got, kind of miss my old Starcraft 16' but I couldn't pull a camper and a boat so I downsized to one I could throw on top of the truck or the camper. I'd like to go fish for some big cats one of these days... my biggest is only a 22 lb flat & I've caught bigger carp than that. I've caught a few channels over 10 lbs though & every one of them was on an artificial lure... As far as fall planning goes, the fishing is pretty much over for me as soon as hunting season starts. Waterfowl & Deer are already on my radar screen... but I would like to get out & do some more fishing before then. Muskies and Cats.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I sure hope your talking about some rods other than the ones in your photo gallery. If not save those suckers, you can have them. And since I mentioned pictures where are the pictures of all these big cats at? If your saying to take your word..... I wont. -whoops I better add a "  " to this.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

catfishhunter33..I challenge you to post a picture of yourself with a fish, and it must show your face.  I think seeing a pic of you is about as hard as seeing one of bigfoot


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I want a 40LB flathead from the GMR.....but, I will be happy with 30LB.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I would love to catch another over 30 this year yet. I really started to get into Flaheads fishing last year. For me, I had an awesome year......my books anyway! I got my personal best last year and broke it 4 times to the current PB of 37 lbs. If I hit a 30 lb flattie this year, I will be excited.....of course I also have a goal of a 40 lbers, but I am still learning these fish and often times do not have much scouting time to find the good holes.

Lately, I have caught several 9-13 lb flatties an 18 lber, and the 25 lber I also just added Friday evening at about 7:22pm........Even if that 25 lber is the best one this year, I will consider it a good year! I am not as good or as skilled as catfishhunter, but I am just as pleased with a 5 lb flattie as a 15 lb flattie.........

As for Channel Cats, I would love to break my PB set last year at 13 lb 5 oz. so far, the largest Channel for me this year is 9 lb 5 oz. Normally I have several of them in by this time between 7 and 10 lbs. Not this year though.....I attribute that to the spring weather for the most part.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> by the fall if i dont have at least 20 fish over 30 i will give my poles away


I promise to give flathead rods a good home and the best of care.  
I promise to never let a bass fisherman touch them.
I promise to take them out for exorcise on a regular basis










I promise to take them on vacations



















Whatever you do don't get mad and break your poles just because the flathead bite is off stride for a few months!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

My gosh, what cat!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a new goal..It is to find a fishing partner who does not fish for Walleyes!!!!!!!!


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

My Goal Is To Quit Wearing Diapers........


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
!$


----------



## Cat Meister (Jul 4, 2005)

My goal is a 30# flathead or better, a 20# channel or better, and to catch a blue!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I am with Mrjbig on this one. When we finally get those cool nights in the fall my attention quickly turns to big bucks. However, I do hope to get out and chase some trophy musky and try to get one on a fall pattern. I have caught the musky bug big time and I plan to get a husky before this year is over. Who knows though, I usually get into some nice channel cats between now and early September. I might do some cattin here in the next few weeks. I just don't have it in me to go after them big monster fish on the Scioto and the Ohio rivers. 

CG


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Well, I did get my over 30 lb fish already.......now I am after the 40 lber...


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

ok you guys can all laugh at me now, i want to break the 10 lb mark this year for flatheads.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  


It will come with time my friend........just stick with Rockbass' Guide service!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hunter33....LMAO....man your so full of it..."PAY POND" flatheads do NOT count towards anything to real catmen....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.


Scott


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

crittergetter, you won t catch me, im too smart!!!!!!!!! besides you better have ocean gear!!!!


----------

